
Ask HN: Code that made you smile for a moment :) - NicoJuicy
I&#x27;m curious about some code that made you smile, while coding.<p>Example:<p>try{<p>&#x2F;&#x2F;some code in c#<p>}catch(Exception up)
{<p><pre><code>  &#x2F;&#x2F;log exception

  throw up;

}</code></pre>
======
ploggingdev
I remember coming across a Java program which accepted user input, did some
simple data transformation and printed an output. It had the following
comment:

    
    
        public void somefunc(int ip)
        {
            ....
            //act like the program is doing some heavy 
            //calculations
            Thread.sleep(2000);
            ....
        }

------
recrudesce
this: [http://www.forgetfoo.me/images/blog/code-
brackets-90452345.p...](http://www.forgetfoo.me/images/blog/code-
brackets-90452345.png)

Makes me chuckle every time :P

